# Windows XP - BSOD



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

My desktop is running on windows xp, I have had regular BSOD,S over the last few months and after a reboot it works ONLY this time not, hence I am now operational on SAFE mode, Is there a walk through that I can use to try and FIX, or do I need to take it to the professionals? 

Many thanks


----------



## x BlueRobot (Aug 7, 2013)

Please navigate to the following directory*, and copy the dump files into a zipped folder. Attach the zipped folder in your next post.

*

```
C:\Windows\Minidump
```


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: Windows XP - BSOD (Damn)*

Is this the file required?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Windows XP - BSOD (Damn)*

Yes, thats the one. :thumb:


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: [SOLVED] Windows XP - BSOD (Damn)*

Thank you , I have errored by pressing the solved option, 

This remains a live problem 

Thank you


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

A fix / advice is still required? 

Many thanks


----------



## x BlueRobot (Aug 7, 2013)

```
BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, a4e7108a, a2c11c6c, 0}

Probably caused by : avipbb.sys ( avipbb+1208a )
```


```
0: kd> lmvm avipbb
start    end        module name
a4e5f000 a4e84000   avipbb   T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: avipbb.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avipbb.sys
    Image name: avipbb.sys
    Timestamp:        Thu Apr 26 11:13:30 2012 (4F991FCA)
    CheckSum:         00029F40
    ImageSize:        00025000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
```


```
0: kd> lmvm avkmgr
start    end        module name
b8e9d000 b8ea9000   avkmgr   T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: avkmgr.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\avkmgr.sys
    Image name: avkmgr.sys
    Timestamp:        Thu Sep 15 14:36:13 2011 (4E71FF4D)
    CheckSum:         00012E67
    ImageSize:        0000C000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
```
Both drivers belongs to your Avira AV program, the timestamps seem a little for XP supported programs, have checked that the version your running is supported on XP? The standard free edition seems to be supported on Windows XP SP2 and SP3.









Avira Free Antivirus - Download the best free antivirus software

Please note that Windows XP is no longer supported by Microsoft at all, and therefore no more security updates will be released.

Windows XP bugchecks are horrible to debug too. However, doing a little more digging, could I ask why you have two different AV programs installed on one system?


```
0: kd> lmnst
start    end        module name
804d7000 806e5000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe
806e5000 80705d00   hal      halmacpi.dll
ba5a8000 ba5a9b80   kdcom    kdcom.dll   
ba4b8000 ba4bb000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll 
b9f79000 b9fa6d80   ACPI     ACPI.sys    
ba5aa000 ba5ab100   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS  
b9f68000 b9f78a80   pci      pci.sys     
ba0a8000 ba0b1180   isapnp   isapnp.sys  
ba670000 ba670d00   pciide   pciide.sys  
ba328000 ba32e180   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS 
ba0b8000 ba0c2580   MountMgr MountMgr.sys
b9f49000 b9f67880   ftdisk   ftdisk.sys  
ba5ac000 ba5ad700   dmload   dmload.sys  
b9f23000 b9f48700   dmio     dmio.sys    
ba330000 ba334d00   PartMgr  PartMgr.sys 
ba0c8000 ba0d4c80   VolSnap  VolSnap.sys 
b9f0b000 b9f22900   atapi    atapi.sys   
ba0d8000 ba0e0e00   disk     disk.sys    
ba0e8000 ba0f4180   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS
b9eeb000 b9f0ab00   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys  
b9ed9000 b9eeaf00   sr       sr.sys      
ba0f8000 ba1014c0   PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys
b9ec2000 b9ed8b00   KSecDD   KSecDD.sys  
b9e35000 b9ec1600   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys    
b9e08000 b9e34980   NDIS     NDIS.sys    
b9dee000 b9e07c00   Mup      Mup.sys     
b9dc1000 b9dee000   aswVmm   aswVmm.sys*  
ba108000 ba112000   aswRvrt  aswRvrt.sys *
b94dd000 b94e5e00   intelppm intelppm.sys
b8ef7000 b948c620   igxpmp32 igxpmp32.sys
b8ee3000 b8ef6f00   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS
b8ebb000 b8ee3000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys
b8e84000 b8ebb000   Rtenicxp Rtenicxp.sys
ba448000 ba44d080   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys 
b8e60000 b8e83300   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS 
ba458000 ba45f680   usbehci  usbehci.sys 
b94cd000 b94dcc00   serial   serial.sys  
b9d81000 b9d84d80   serenum  serenum.sys 
b94bd000 b94c7480   imapi    imapi.sys   
b96e7000 b96e9880   CLBStor  CLBStor.SYS 
b949d000 b94ac600   cdrom    cdrom.sys   
b948d000 b949b100   redbook  redbook.sys 
b8e3d000 b8e5f700   ks       ks.sys      
ba470000 ba476000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys
ba6c8000 ba6c8c00   audstub  audstub.sys 
ba148000 ba154880   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys 
b96db000 b96dd900   ndistapi ndistapi.sys
b8e26000 b8e3c580   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys 
ba158000 ba162200   raspppoe raspppoe.sys
ba168000 ba173d00   raspptp  raspptp.sys 
ba490000 ba494a80   TDI      TDI.SYS     
b8e15000 b8e25e00   psched   psched.sys  
ba178000 ba180900   msgpc    msgpc.sys   
ba4a0000 ba4a4580   ptilink  ptilink.sys 
ba4b0000 ba4b4080   raspti   raspti.sys  
b8de5000 b8e14e80   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys   
ba188000 ba191f00   termdd   termdd.sys  
ba380000 ba386000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys
ba388000 ba38da00   mouclass mouclass.sys
ba5f8000 ba5f9100   swenum   swenum.sys  
b8d87000 b8de4f00   update   update.sys  
ba554000 ba557c80   mssmbios mssmbios.sys
ba198000 ba1a6880   usbhub   usbhub.sys  
ba5fc000 ba5fd500   USBD     USBD.SYS    
ba1a8000 ba1b2000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS 
a87ed000 a8c9f000   RtkHDAud RtkHDAud.sys
a87c9000 a87eca80   portcls  portcls.sys 
ba1c8000 ba1d6b00   drmk     drmk.sys    
a8716000 a8779000   aswSP    aswSP.sys   
a86c5000 a8715ee0   RapportCerberus32_59849 RapportCerberus32_59849.sys
ba60e000 ba60ff00   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS  
ba7b3000 ba7b3b80   Null     Null.SYS    
ba612000 ba613080   Beep     Beep.SYS    
ba3f0000 ba3f6200   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS
ba3f8000 ba3fd200   vga      vga.sys     
ba616000 ba617080   mnmdd    mnmdd.SYS   
ba61a000 ba61b080   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys  
ba408000 ba40ca80   Msfs     Msfs.SYS    
ba418000 ba41f880   Npfs     Npfs.SYS    
b8d7f000 b8d81280   rasacd   rasacd.sys  
a8692000 a86a4600   ipsec    ipsec.sys   
a8639000 a8691480   tcpip    tcpip.sys   
ba1e8000 ba1f4000   aswTdi   aswTdi.sys  
a8613000 a8638500   ipnat    ipnat.sys   
ba1f8000 ba200700   wanarp   wanarp.sys  
a85c3000 a85eac00   netbt    netbt.sys   
ba208000 ba214000   aswRdr   aswRdr.sys  
a85a1000 a85c2d00   afd      afd.sys     
ba218000 ba220780   netbios  netbios.sys 
a8576000 a85a0e80   rdbss    rdbss.sys   
a853f000 a8575140   RapportPG RapportPG.sys
a851a000 a853e360   RapportEI RapportEI.sys
a84aa000 a8519680   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys  
ba238000 ba242e00   Fips     Fips.SYS    
ba248000 ba254000   avkmgr   avkmgr.sys  
a8485000 a84aa000   avipbb   avipbb.sys  
a83c4000 a8485000   aswSnx   aswSnx.sys  
b9d8d000 b9d8f880   hidusb   hidusb.sys  
ba288000 ba291000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS
ba298000 ba2a1000   KMWDFILTER KMWDFILTER.sys
ba350000 ba356700   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS 
b8d83000 b8d86900   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys  
a860b000 a860df80   mouhid   mouhid.sys  
ba2a8000 ba2b7900   Cdfs     Cdfs.SYS    
ba3a0000 ba3a7e80   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys 
a85ff000 a8602a80   usbscan  usbscan.sys 
ba3b0000 ba3b6500   usbprint usbprint.sys
a82e4000 a82fb900   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys
ba65e000 ba65f100   dump_WMILIB dump_WMILIB.SYS
bf800000 bf9cac00   win32k   win32k.sys  
a85eb000 a85ed900   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys   
ba3d0000 ba3d4500   watchdog watchdog.sys
bf000000 bf011600   dxg      dxg.sys     
ba7d8000 ba7d8d00   dxgthk   dxgthk.sys  
bf024000 bf04f000   igxpgd32 igxpgd32.dll
bf012000 bf024000   igxprd32 igxprd32.dll
bf04f000 bf1e6c00   igxpdv32 igxpdv32.DLL
bf1e7000 bf47a000   igxpdx32 igxpdx32.DLL
bf47a000 bf4c1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL   
a815f000 a817c000   aswMonFlt aswMonFlt.sys
a8144000 a815f000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys
a8114000 a8117900   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys 
a7e90000 a7e94000   aswHwid  aswHwid.sys 
a7c14000 a7c6b600   srv      srv.sys     
ba75f000 ba760000   TuneUpUtilitiesDriver32 TuneUpUtilitiesDriver32.sys*
a7953000 a7993e00   HTTP     HTTP.sys    
ba438000 ba43d500   TDTCP    TDTCP.SYS   
a75df000 a7601180   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS   
a757a000 a758e480   wdmaud   wdmaud.sys  
a7da4000 a7db2d80   sysaudio sysaudio.sys
a71d7000 a71e4a80   rapportiaso rapportiaso.sys

Unloaded modules:
a72d8000 a72e6000   rapportiaso.
a748c000 a74b7000   kmixer.sys
ba72d000 ba72e000   drmkaud.sys
a7f1c000 a7f29000   DMusic.sys
a7557000 a757a000   aec.sys 
a7ff4000 a8002000   swmidi.sys
ba5cc000 ba5ce000   splitter.sys
a7e38000 a7e4c000   Parport.SYS
ba228000 ba231000   processr.sys
ba550000 ba554000   kbdhid.sys
ba1d8000 ba1e5000   i8042prt.sys
ba3e0000 ba3e5000   Cdaudio.SYS
b9d89000 b9d8c000   Sfloppy.SYS
ba3c0000 ba3c5000   Flpydisk.SYS
ba3b8000 ba3bf000   Fdc.SYS
```
AV Programs Installed:


avast!
Avira
Please remove TuneUp Utilities 2010 since this program simply causes multiple programs; it's just junkware.

I would remove one of the AV programs, since having two on one system will cause conflicts and crashes like your experiencing.

*Avira Removal Tool* - https://www.avira.com/en/support-download-avira-antivir-removal-tool/product/

*avast! Removal Tool* - Avast Uninstall Utility | Download aswClear for Avast Removal


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry to butt in but I noticed something.

A lot of people seem to be making the same mistake, in thinking that the above mentioned Avira Removal Tool is for removal of Avira Antivir, the program.

I don't think it is, I think its just a tool for removal of specific malware infections.

They don't appear to have a tool to remove the program. Users are advised to use add or remove programs to uninstall. They go on to say that if you have problems uninstalling completely, you should download their 'Registry Cleaner'. Of course we all know *NOT* to do that.

Maybe it would be best to go with Revo Uninstaller.


----------



## x BlueRobot (Aug 7, 2013)

Deejay100six said:


> Sorry to butt in but I noticed something.
> 
> A lot of people seem to be making the same mistake, in thinking that the above mentioned Avira Removal Tool is for removal of Avira Antivir, the program.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dee, I've read the text on the page and it does state if your infected. I checked the ESET Uninstallers page for common AV programs, and the Avira link goes to a different page:

How do I uninstall my Avira product?

I've always been under assumption like many others, the original link was the Avira Removal Tool.


----------



## x BlueRobot (Aug 7, 2013)

> Please remove TuneUp Utilities 2010 since this program simply causes multiple programs problems; it's just junkware.


Just noticed a typo.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have uninstalled All Items requested ? 

Will add a new recommended AV on completion.

What Happens Next ?

Many thanks


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

tf7 said:


> What Happens Next ?


Just wait now and see if you get another bsod. If you do, zip and post as before.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Many thanks for the assistance, I appreciate your time.

Can anyone advise a decent FREE AV once I am off SAFE mode ?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

tf7 said:


> Many thanks for the assistance, I appreciate your time.
> 
> Can anyone advise a decent FREE AV once I am off SAFE mode ?


You're welcome. The only AV I recommend is Microsoft Security Essentials. Apart from that, I believe Avast is the next most popular at the moment.

I think you may find this interesting. PC Safety and Security - What Do I Need? | Tech Support Forum

Lots of other excellent articles there too.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh dear? Its a bag of nails?

It has not logged on yet? 90,minutes since?


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Can anyone advise optimum settings ? EVERYTHING is so SLOW. its mind boggling ? 

Its as if I am driving a Ferrari on NO petrol ?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

> It has not logged on yet? 90,minutes since?


What has not logged on yet? I don't understand.

Edit; I'm just assuming that you delete temporary files regularly, right?


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

I assume so yes, in safe mode it sparks up immediatly and internet access is instant, when logging on in normal mode it now takes 30 mins to start up and internet is so slow its virtually useless, hence I shut down in sheer frustration. 

Is it a driver issue? Im no tech expert.


----------



## x BlueRobot (Aug 7, 2013)

Safe Mode is the bare bones of Windows, so it will appear to be much faster. Windows XP is a very old operating system and your most likely using old hardware, so it would no surprise if your computer seems to be slow.

Please open Task Manager (CTRL+ALT+DEL), and then select the Performance tab. Provide a screenshot of the tab in your next post.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

It took an age to get the performance print...

I have attached two, initially on XP mode and the secondary on SAFE mode just in case any comparisons were needed ?

Thank you for your assistance, help and endeavor.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

H e l p ?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

In order for us to try and help, you need to be able to follow instructions. :wink:

I asked;



Deejay100six said:


> I'm just assuming that you delete temporary files regularly, right?


You replied;



tf7 said:


> I assume so yes, in safe mode it sparks up immediatly and internet access is instant


You assume what? _Do you_ regularly clean your system of temp files etc.?

This is how I do it;

*Clear Cache/Temp Files*

Download *TFC by OldTimer* to your desktop


 Please double-click *TFC.exe* to run it. (*Note:* If you are running on Vista or Windows 7, right-click on the file and choose *Run As Administrator*).
It *will close all programs* when run, so make sure you have *saved all your work* before you begin.
Click the *Start* button to begin the process. Depending on how often you clean temp files, execution time should be anywhere from a few seconds to a minute or two. *Let it run uninterrupted to completion*.
Once it's finished it should *reboot your machine*. If it does not, please *manually reboot the machine* yourself to ensure a complete clean.

Let me know how much it removed.

Next;


x BlueRobot said:


> Please open Task Manager (CTRL+ALT+DEL), and then select the Performance tab. *Provide a screenshot of the tab in your next post.*


Your reply;



tf7 said:


> It took an age to get the performance print...


There was never any mention of you getting a 'performance print'. I can't read them anyhow as they have been saved as .DOC and I don't have office or anything like installed on my machine.

Please follow these instructions for how to post the screenshot.

How to Post a Screenshot | Tech Support Forum

Also, please do this;


Please download Speccy System Information Tool and save it to somewhere convenient such as your desktop.

Close any programs that may be running including your browser and double click *Speccy.exe* to run the tool.

Watch out for any offers to install other programs such as google chrome and untick the box(es) if you don't want them.

Speccy will very quickly scan your pc and create a report.

Top left of screen click file and select *Publish Snapshot...*

Click *Yes* to proceed.

Copy the URL to your clipboard and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Total files cleaned 2.507.00 mb

Temp folder 406115437
Temp internet 33170
Recycle bin 1522562613

I am currently rebooting system, will add additional infp assp.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hoping that I have provided the correct information required. 

Many thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Your hard drive is almost full!



> Partition ID:
> Disk #0, Partition #0
> Disk Letter:
> C:
> ...


You have too much going on here for the age of the machine and only 2GB ram. Free up some space on the hard drive, the more the better.

Nero is a resource hog, you should remove all traces of it. Check to see if they have a dedicated removal tool, if they have, use it. I can perhaps help you look for a lightweight alternative if its the kind of software you use regularly.

I'm still researching your speccy report so let me know how you get on with the freeing up space.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have deleted Nero (See Attached) and I am currently in the process of Moving 115GB of Mp3 to a newly purchased external hard drive, hope this helps ? 


I await any further instructions/advice

Many Thanks


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry but been busy with 'real life' things. I would get rid of Silverlight if I were you. Also, your Java needs some attention.

*Your Java is out of date.* Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system.


Hackers launch millions of Java exploits, says Microsoft
Public Java Exploit Amps Up Threat Level
Java the Target of Choice for Exploit Kits in 2011

*Please follow these steps to remove older version Java components and update.*

*Updating Java:*


Visit this site *Java*
Click the *'Free Java Download'* button.
The site will advise if you need an updated version
Follow the instructions.

After the install is complete, go into the Control Panel (using Classic View) and double-click the Java Icon. (looks like a coffee cup)


On the General tab, under Temporary Internet Files, click the *Settings* button.
Next, click on the Delete Files button
There are two options in the window to clear the cache - *Leave BOTH Checked

Applications and Applets
Trace and Log Files
* 
Click OK on Delete Temporary Files Window
*Note: This deletes ALL the Downloaded Applications and Applets from the CACHE.*
Click OK to leave the Temporary Files Window
Click OK to leave the Java Control Panel.

Will get back to you when I have more time. :wink:


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Silverlight removed, Java updated, previous editions removed, it took an age.

PC remains slow/sluggish?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

Some more reading material for you.

Windows Desktop Clutter: A Hidden Culprit in PC Lag | Tech Support Forum

Next, you should 'defrag' your hard drive. Do it after following the above advice about desktop clutter and make sure your Recycle Bin is empty. This task is probably the one that will make the most noticeable difference to the speed of your system.

All versions of Windows have their own built in disk defragmenter which are fairly efficient in varying degrees and, in Windows 7, a default installation will place the defragmenter in scheduled tasks so that it runs periodically. This was not the case with XP, though I'm sure you could set that up yourself if preferred.

There are a few good, free third party defragmentation programs and I would personally recommend Auslogics Disk Defrag Decline the offer of the "program that will do even more for my PC!" and just go straight for the "Disk Defrag Free" option.

Whichever you choose to use, you should run it periodically, especially on a machine that often runs low on disk space. Once a week is good if the machine is used on a regular basis.

Some more about defragging here if you'd like to learn more > 3 Ways to Defragment a Windows XP Computer - wikiHow

Another great article here at TSF > Is Your PC Running Slow...? | Tech Support Forum

The only other thing I can think of at the moment is that I noticed from your Speccy report that there may be remnants of that Tune-Up program that you got rid of, I'll have another look at that later.

You shouldn't bother with those kinds of programs that promise to speed up your PC and *never* 'clean' your registry! More info about that in the above article.

There you go, enough to keep you busy for a while. :grin:


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

I will defrag as requested, a pop up for tuneup was a regular feature after start up, guess I was using a trial version? 

Many thanks for your advice.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

I started to run Auslogic last night, woke up to another BSOD message this time 0x000000c4 Faulty Kernel Stack Driver? 

Recently returned home, booted up slowly , and I followed an online instruction to run verifier ? I have rebooted no error message or BSOD as of yet. 

Any further information to follow?

Many Thanks


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Please zip up the latest minidumps and attach to your next post.

I have to go out now but more instructions later this evening.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Minidumps? Where? How? 

Many thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Download and run this application:  BSOD_XP_v1.3_jcgriff2_PROD.exe.
Once it has finished running zip the folder *TSF_XP_Support* which can be found in your Documents folder.
Attach the zipped file to your next post.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Each time I follow the link to synsative the following message is received?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I guess they are no longer available, just upload the .dmps as you did in post #3.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

ERROR...


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

As requested ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You have not had a BSOD since Nov, 13 ?


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

had one saturday ? 0x000000c4 kernel stack driver ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's not in the folder you uploaded.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

try this ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It a driver verifier enabled dump but the driver is not named, that usually means hardware issue.

Have you run Memtest86+ yet?
If not please do so for at least 6 full passes.
D/L Memtest+ Here are some helpful instructions > How to perform a MemTest86+ Test | Tech Support Forum

avkmgr.sys Thu Sep 15 09:36:13 2011
Is a Avira antivirus management driver so at least part of it is still installed and loading.
>Instructions for manual uninstallation


```
**************************Fri Nov 28 23:43:16.968 2014 (UTC - 5:00)**************************

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\SysnativeBSODApps\Mini112914-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_qfe.130704-0421
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x804d7000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x8055d720
Debug session time: Fri Nov 28 23:43:16.968 2014 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:29:29.918
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
.....................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..................................................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C4, {60, 38, 220, 3}

Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MmUnloadSystemImage+174 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.  This is
because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the
administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.
If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will
be among the most commonly seen crashes.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000060, A driver has forgotten to free its pool allocations prior to unloading.
Arg2: 00000038, paged bytes
Arg3: 00000220, nonpaged bytes,
Arg4: 00000003, total # of (paged+nonpaged) allocations that weren't freed.
	To get the name of the driver at fault, type
	dp ViBadDriver l1; dS @$p
	Then type !verifier 3 drivername.sys for info on the allocations
	that were leaked that caused the bugcheck.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_60

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 8065a9f0 to 804f9fa3

STACK_TEXT:  
a3168ad4 8065a9f0 000000c4 00000060 00000038 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1b
a3168afc 805ade08 897e80b8 88bc7758 88bc7780 nt!MiVerifyingDriverUnloading+0x134
a3168b28 8058369f 897e80b8 88bc7768 88bc7748 nt!MmUnloadSystemImage+0x174
a3168b3c 805bb4de 88bc7780 00000000 88bc7768 nt!IopDeleteDriver+0x39
a3168b58 805267e2 88bc7780 00000000 a3168c30 nt!ObpRemoveObjectRoutine+0xe0
a3168b70 804f5898 a3168c30 a3168cac 80584306 nt!ObfDereferenceObject+0x4c
a3168c14 80584315 a3168d0c 00000000 a3168c30 nt!IopUnloadDriver+0x28a
a3168c24 805417e8 a3168d0c a3168d48 80501211 nt!NtUnloadDriver+0xf
a3168c24 80501211 a3168d0c a3168d48 80501211 nt!KiSystemServicePostCall
a3168ca0 804f56ff a3168d0c a3168d64 0072f868 nt!ZwUnloadDriver+0x11
a3168d48 80584315 0072f870 00000000 a3168d64 nt!IopUnloadDriver+0xf1
a3168d58 805417e8 0072f870 0072f878 7c90e514 nt!NtUnloadDriver+0xf
a3168d58 7c90e514 0072f870 0072f878 7c90e514 nt!KiSystemServicePostCall
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
0072f878 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x7c90e514


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MmUnloadSystemImage+174
805ade08 833d541a568000  cmp     dword ptr [nt!MiActiveVerifierThunks (80561a54)],0

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MmUnloadSystemImage+174

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  51d4d90f

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc4_60_nt!MmUnloadSystemImage+174

BUCKET_ID:  0xc4_60_nt!MmUnloadSystemImage+174

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
sysinfo: could not find necessary interfaces.
sysinfo: note that mssmbios.sys must be loaded (XPSP2+).
start    end        module name
b9f79000 b9fa6d80   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sun Apr 13 14:36:33 2008 (480252B1)
a3d1c000 a3d3dd00   afd      afd.sys      Wed Aug 17 09:49:53 2011 (4E4BC701)
b9f0b000 b9f22900   atapi    atapi.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
bf47a000 bf4c1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Mon Jun 03 20:53:15 2013 (51AD3A7B)
ba6c4000 ba6c4c00   audstub  audstub.sys  Fri Aug 17 16:59:40 2001 (3B7D85BC)
b962b000 b9637000   avkmgr   avkmgr.sys   Thu Sep 15 09:36:13 2011 (4E71FF4D)
ba5c0000 ba5c1080   Beep     Beep.SYS     Fri Aug 17 16:47:33 2001 (3B7D82E5)
ba4b8000 ba4bb000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Fri Aug 17 16:49:09 2001 (3B7D8345)
ba128000 ba137900   Cdfs     Cdfs.SYS     Sun Apr 13 15:14:21 2008 (48025B8D)
ba318000 ba327600   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:40:45 2008 (480253AD)
ba0e8000 ba0f4180   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sun Apr 13 15:16:21 2008 (48025C05)
b9bce000 b9bd0880   CLBStor  CLBStor.SYS  Thu Oct 25 22:38:49 2007 (47215339)
ba0d8000 ba0e0e00   disk     disk.sys     Sun Apr 13 14:40:46 2008 (480253AE)
b9f23000 b9f48700   dmio     dmio.sys     Sun Apr 13 14:44:45 2008 (4802549D)
ba5ac000 ba5ae000   dmload   dmload.sys   unavailable (00000000)
ba218000 ba226b00   drmk     drmk.sys     Sun Apr 13 14:45:12 2008 (480254B8)
a3bc5000 a3bdc900   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Sun Apr 13 14:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
ba614000 ba615100   dump_WMILIB dump_WMILIB.SYS Fri Aug 17 17:07:23 2001 (3B7D878B)
a3175000 a3177900   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Fri Aug 17 16:53:19 2001 (3B7D843F)
bf000000 bf011600   dxg      dxg.sys      Sun Apr 13 14:38:27 2008 (48025323)
ba79c000 ba79cd00   dxgthk   dxgthk.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:53:12 2001 (3B7D8438)
ba1d8000 ba1e2e00   Fips     Fips.SYS     Sun Apr 13 14:33:27 2008 (480251F7)
b9eeb000 b9f0ab00   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:32:58 2008 (480251DA)
ba5be000 ba5bff00   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Fri Aug 17 16:49:37 2001 (3B7D8361)
b9f49000 b9f67880   ftdisk   ftdisk.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:52:41 2001 (3B7D8419)
ba4b0000 ba4b6000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys unavailable (00000000)
806e5000 80705d00   hal      halmacpi.dll Sun Apr 13 14:31:27 2008 (4802517F)
b8fd9000 b9001000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Thu May 26 11:46:29 2005 (4295EF55)
a77fb000 a7804000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sun Apr 13 14:45:25 2008 (480254C5)
ba4a8000 ba4ae200   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Tue Jul 02 22:12:52 2013 (51D388A4)
a31d5000 a31d7880   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:45:27 2008 (480254C7)
a417f000 a41bfe00   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Tue Oct 20 12:20:15 2009 (4ADDE33F)
bf04f000 bf1e6c00   igxpdv32 igxpdv32.DLL Fri Feb 15 16:12:13 2008 (47B6002D)
bf1e7000 bf47a000   igxpdx32 igxpdx32.DLL Fri Feb 15 16:12:09 2008 (47B60029)
bf024000 bf04f000   igxpgd32 igxpgd32.dll Fri Feb 15 16:12:04 2008 (47B60024)
b9015000 b95aa620   igxpmp32 igxpmp32.sys Fri Feb 15 16:12:05 2008 (47B60025)
bf012000 bf024000   igxprd32 igxprd32.dll Fri Feb 15 16:12:04 2008 (47B60024)
ba2b8000 ba2c2480   imapi    imapi.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:40:57 2008 (480253B9)
ba168000 ba170e00   intelppm intelppm.sys Sun Apr 13 14:31:31 2008 (48025183)
a3d66000 a3d8b500   ipnat    ipnat.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:57:10 2008 (48025786)
a314a000 a315c600   ipsec    ipsec.sys    Sun Apr 13 15:19:42 2008 (48025CCE)
ba0a8000 ba0b1180   isapnp   isapnp.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:36:40 2008 (480252B8)
ba3c0000 ba3c6000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sun Apr 13 14:39:46 2008 (48025372)
a31c5000 a31c8900   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:39:47 2008 (48025373)
ba5a8000 ba5a9b80   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Fri Aug 17 16:49:10 2001 (3B7D8346)
a77db000 a77e4000   KMWDFILTER KMWDFILTER.sys Thu Oct 09 11:42:43 2008 (48EE2673)
b8f5b000 b8f7d700   ks       ks.sys       Sun Apr 13 15:16:34 2008 (48025C12)
b9ec2000 b9ed8b00   KSecDD   KSecDD.sys   Wed Jun 24 07:18:40 2009 (4A420B90)
ba5c2000 ba5c3080   mnmdd    mnmdd.SYS    Fri Aug 17 16:57:28 2001 (3B7D8538)
ba3e0000 ba3e5a00   mouclass mouclass.sys Sun Apr 13 14:39:47 2008 (48025373)
a31bd000 a31bff80   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:47:57 2001 (3B7D82FD)
ba0b8000 ba0c2580   MountMgr MountMgr.sys Sun Apr 13 14:39:45 2008 (48025371)
a3c05000 a3c74680   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Fri Jul 15 09:29:28 2011 (4E2040B8)
a2768000 a276d000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
ba178000 ba180900   msgpc    msgpc.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:56:32 2008 (48025760)
b9c1e000 b9c21c80   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sun Apr 13 14:36:45 2008 (480252BD)
b9dee000 b9e07c00   Mup      Mup.sys      Thu Apr 21 09:37:43 2011 (4DB03327)
b9e08000 b9e34980   NDIS     NDIS.sys     Sun Apr 13 15:20:35 2008 (48025D03)
b9bbe000 b9bc0900   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Fri Jul 08 10:02:00 2011 (4E170DD8)
a3b15000 a3b18900   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:55:57 2008 (4802573D)
b8f44000 b8f5a580   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sun Apr 13 15:20:41 2008 (48025D09)
b95fb000 b9605000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Wed Nov 27 15:21:05 2013 (52965431)
ba268000 ba270780   netbios  netbios.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:56:01 2008 (48025741)
a3d3e000 a3d65c00   netbt    netbt.sys    Sun Apr 13 15:20:59 2008 (48025D1B)
a2760000 a2767880   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sun Apr 13 14:32:38 2008 (480251C6)
804d7000 806e5000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Wed Jul 03 22:08:15 2013 (51D4D90F)
b9e35000 b9ec1600   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sun Apr 13 15:15:49 2008 (48025BE5)
ba706000 ba707000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
ba330000 ba334d00   PartMgr  PartMgr.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:40:48 2008 (480253B0)
b9f68000 b9f78a80   pci      pci.sys      Sun Apr 13 14:36:43 2008 (480252BB)
ba670000 ba670d00   pciide   pciide.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:51:49 2001 (3B7D83E5)
ba328000 ba32e180   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sun Apr 13 14:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
a7ae5000 a7b08a80   portcls  portcls.sys  Sun Apr 13 15:19:40 2008 (48025CCC)
b8f33000 b8f43e00   psched   psched.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:56:36 2008 (48025764)
ba390000 ba394580   ptilink  ptilink.sys  Fri Aug 17 16:49:53 2001 (3B7D8371)
ba0f8000 ba1014c0   PxHelp20 PxHelp20.sys Tue Oct 20 13:57:50 2009 (4ADDFA1E)
a3e05000 a3e55ee0   RapportCerberus32_59849 RapportCerberus32_59849.sys Sat Sep 21 17:41:26 2013 (523E1286)
a3c75000 a3c99360   RapportEI RapportEI.sys Thu Mar 20 10:40:59 2014 (532AFDFB)
a51a5000 a51b2a80   rapportiaso rapportiaso.sys Tue Jan 07 02:06:31 2014 (52CBA777)
a3c9a000 a3cd0140   RapportPG RapportPG.sys Thu Mar 20 10:40:55 2014 (532AFDF7)
a31b9000 a31bb280   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:55:39 2001 (3B7D84CB)
ba1f8000 ba204880   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sun Apr 13 15:19:43 2008 (48025CCF)
ba238000 ba242200   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sun Apr 13 14:57:31 2008 (4802579B)
ba148000 ba153d00   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sun Apr 13 15:19:47 2008 (48025CD3)
ba3a0000 ba3a4080   raspti   raspti.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:55:32 2001 (3B7D84C4)
a3cd1000 a3cfbe80   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sun Apr 13 15:28:38 2008 (48025EE6)
ba5c6000 ba5c7080   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Fri Aug 17 16:46:56 2001 (3B7D82C0)
b8f03000 b8f32e80   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sun Apr 13 14:32:50 2008 (480251D2)
a41c0000 a41e2180   RDPWD    RDPWD.SYS    Wed Jul 04 08:36:54 2012 (4FF438E6)
ba198000 ba1a6100   redbook  redbook.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:40:27 2008 (4802539B)
b8fa2000 b8fd9000   Rtenicxp Rtenicxp.sys unavailable (00000000)
a7b09000 a7fbb000   RtkHDAud RtkHDAud.sys Mon Jun 02 06:10:07 2008 (4843C6FF)
b9bd6000 b9bd9d80   serenum  serenum.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:40:12 2008 (4802538C)
ba188000 ba197c00   serial   serial.sys   Sun Apr 13 15:15:44 2008 (48025BE0)
b9ed9000 b9eeaf00   sr       sr.sys       Sun Apr 13 14:36:50 2008 (480252C2)
a40b9000 a4110600   srv      srv.sys      Thu Feb 17 08:18:01 2011 (4D5D2009)
ba600000 ba601100   swenum   swenum.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:39:52 2008 (48025378)
a4426000 a4434d80   sysaudio sysaudio.sys Sun Apr 13 15:15:55 2008 (48025BEB)
a3d8c000 a3de4480   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Fri Jun 20 07:51:09 2008 (485B99AD)
ba380000 ba384a80   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sun Apr 13 15:00:04 2008 (48025834)
b8d56000 b8d5b500   TDTCP    TDTCP.SYS    Sun Apr 13 14:38:35 2008 (4802532B)
ba258000 ba261f00   termdd   termdd.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:38:36 2008 (4802532C)
b8ea5000 b8f02f00   update   update.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:39:46 2008 (48025372)
ba646000 ba647500   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Aug 08 20:55:05 2013 (52043DE9)
ba4a0000 ba4a7680   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Wed Mar 18 07:02:22 2009 (49C0D4BE)
ba1e8000 ba1f6880   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:45:36 2008 (480254D0)
b8f7e000 b8fa1300   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Aug 08 20:55:06 2013 (52043DEA)
ba3b8000 ba3be700   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Sun Apr 13 14:45:37 2008 (480254D1)
ba490000 ba495080   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:45:34 2008 (480254CE)
a2770000 a2775200   vga      vga.sys      Sun Apr 13 14:44:40 2008 (48025498)
b9001000 b9014f00   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sun Apr 13 14:44:39 2008 (48025497)
ba0c8000 ba0d4c80   VolSnap  VolSnap.sys  Sun Apr 13 14:41:00 2008 (480253BC)
b960b000 b9613700   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sun Apr 13 14:57:20 2008 (48025790)
ba3e8000 ba3ec500   watchdog watchdog.sys Sun Apr 13 14:44:59 2008 (480254AB)
a4391000 a43a5480   wdmaud   wdmaud.sys   Sun Apr 13 15:17:18 2008 (48025C3E)
bf800000 bf9cac00   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 06 21:01:27 2014 (52F43E77)
ba5aa000 ba5ab100   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Fri Aug 17 17:07:23 2001 (3B7D878B)

Unloaded modules:
a4356000 a4364000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a3fd1000 a3fdf000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a5135000 a5143000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a4371000 a437f000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a4fd5000 a4fe3000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a4f45000 a4f53000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a2866000 a2874000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a5125000 a5133000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a5255000 a5263000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a5305000 a5313000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a5455000 a5463000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a3fc1000 a3fcf000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a42b3000 a42c1000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a52d5000 a52e3000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a4fd5000 a4fe3000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
ba1b8000 ba1c6000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a5275000 a5283000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a4303000 a4311000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a4466000 a4474000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a51f5000 a5203000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a3ee9000 a3ef7000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a5185000 a5193000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a3ac5000 a3ad3000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a2856000 a2864000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a399d000 a39ab000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a5275000 a5283000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a3fe1000 a3fef000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a5195000 a51a3000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a53fd000 a540b000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
ba1b8000 ba1c6000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a3f69000 a3f77000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a4f1a000 a4f45000   kmixer.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002B000
a4366000 a4391000   kmixer.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002B000
a51b5000 a51c3000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a51a5000 a51b3000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a5335000 a5343000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a4366000 a4391000   kmixer.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002B000
a53bd000 a53cb000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a5315000 a5323000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a3ff1000 a3fff000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a4476000 a4484000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a52c5000 a52d3000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
b8b80000 b8b8e000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a3ab5000 a3ac3000   rapportiaso.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
a4343000 a436e000   kmixer.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0002B000
ba7b5000 ba7b6000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00001000
b8b90000 b8b9d000   DMusic.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
a436e000 a4391000   aec.sys 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00023000
a399d000 a39ab000   swmidi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
ba65e000 ba660000   splitter.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``



   --- E O J ---   2014 Nov 30 13:26:06 PM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   2014 Nov 30 13:26:06 PM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   2014 Nov 30 13:26:06 PM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
```


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Will do memtest+ first, then Avira (Thought I had removed it with instructions from a previous post)


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Can't find it again now but I came across a post somewhere last night where the problem was so severe that Windows was closing down so abruptly that there was no time to create the dumps. I hope thats not the case here.

@ tf7, Try to run Auslogics Defrag again to see if it crashes. If it does, try using the built in Windows defrag.

Also, check in *C:\Windows\Minidump* to see if there is a minidump with todays date.

Edit; Oops, cross posted. Please follow Wrench's instructions.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Memtest us currently running.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try this link http://sysnative.com/0x8/BSOD_XP_v1.3_jcgriff2_PROD_.exe


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

@ Wrench, Are you aware that the Instructions for manual uninstallation of Avira include the use of a registry cleaner? Are we ok with that?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Deejay100six said:


> @ Wrench, Are you aware that the Instructions for manual uninstallation of Avira include the use of a registry cleaner? Are we ok with that?


If that's what have you do to remove their product then that's what's needed.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Wrench97 said:


> If that's what have you do to remove their product then that's what's needed.


Fair enough. I was thinking about the general consensus regarding registry cleaning, but having thought about it, I guess all the removal tools are 'registry cleaners'.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Question? Memtest has ran once, and I am now on the 2nd test, what am I looking for exactly? 

Do I just run it 6 times as advised?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Run it 6 passes or until you see a fail(red on screen), any fail means a bad ram stick and you'll need to test them individually by removing all but one stick running memtest and then swapping sticks until you find the bad one.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

6 passes on Memtest completed. 

Auslogics defrag next? does it automatically save a report file for you ? 

Please advise?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No log you can run it but I'm not sure it's going to be the solution.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

fair comment, what do you suggest ? run the sysnative programme?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you run the Avira removal process?


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

I cant see it anywhere ? 

is that what you suggest I do ? 

Clean Windows Registry:


 Unpack the Avira Registry Cleaner in a folder of your choice. Run the RegistryCleaner program by clicking on _RegCleaner.exe_. After clicking on _Scan for keys_ activate the option _Select all_ and click on _Delete_.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

All 6 steps.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

all 6 steps but? I had removed the program earlier ? 

Windows registry found 4 keys, I selcted delete buut only ONE removed see screen shots, I ran it again, Only 3 remain but still wont remove?

Please advise ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

3 of those are for Avast not Avira.

Reboot and see what happens now.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Does that prove that Avira is no longer on the system ? 

Anyway I got the BSOD again (Dump File Attached) 

Many thanks, please advise?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No but the dump will tell me, I'll have to run it a little later when I get home to my PC.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Did you run the avast uninstaller from safe mode? If not, run it again please.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.3.9600.16384 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Dave\Desktop\Mini120214-01\Mini120214-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available


************* Symbol Path validation summary **************
Response                         Time (ms)     Location
Deferred                                       SRV*c:\symbols*[url]http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols[/url]
Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*[url]http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols[/url]
Executable search path is: 
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_qfe.130704-0421
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x804d7000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x8055d720
Debug session time: Tue Dec  2 16:46:28.984 2014 (UTC + 0:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:15.921
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
............................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..............
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C4, {3c, 80000050, 0, 0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for aswSnx.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for aswSnx.sys
Probably caused by : aswSnx.sys ( aswSnx+5f4ab )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.  This is
because the driver was specified in the registry as being suspect (by the
administrator) and the kernel has enabled substantial checking of this driver.
If the driver attempts to corrupt the system, bugchecks 0xC4, 0xC1 and 0xA will
be among the most commonly seen crashes.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000003c, ObReferenceObjectByHandle is being called with a bad handle.
Arg2: 80000050, Handle value specified by the caller.
Arg3: 00000000, Object type specified by the caller.
Arg4: 00000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_3c

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT

ANALYSIS_VERSION: 6.3.9600.16384 (debuggers(dbg).130821-1623) x86fre

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 8065a79c to 804f9fa3

STACK_TEXT:  
a786ac20 8065a79c 000000c4 0000003c 80000050 nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1b
a786ac40 a81da4ab 80000050 00000000 00000000 nt!VerifierReferenceObjectByHandle+0x6c
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
a786ad50 805417e8 00d0e440 00000000 00000000 aswSnx+0x5f4ab
a786ad50 7c90e514 00d0e440 00000000 00000000 nt!KiSystemServicePostCall
00d0e288 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x7c90e514


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
aswSnx+5f4ab
a81da4ab ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  aswSnx+5f4ab

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: aswSnx

IMAGE_NAME:  aswSnx.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  546f1f0d

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc4_3c_aswSnx+5f4ab

BUCKET_ID:  0xc4_3c_aswSnx+5f4ab

ANALYSIS_SOURCE:  KM

FAILURE_ID_HASH_STRING:  km:0xc4_3c_aswsnx+5f4ab

FAILURE_ID_HASH:  {2684f290-e77c-cd0c-421c-cf589e00ccc4}

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> lmvm aswSnx
start    end        module name
a817b000 a823f000   aswSnx   T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: aswSnx.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
    Image name: aswSnx.sys
    Timestamp:        Fri Nov 21 11:16:29 2014 (546F1F0D)
    CheckSum:         000CB02E
    ImageSize:        000C4000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
```


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Did you run the avast uninstaller from safe mode? If not, run it again please.

I ran it in Normal mode, shall I run it in safe mode ?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes please. Thats what the instructions said. :smile:


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

ran it (in safe mode) it deleted the 3 items immediately


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Just a case of waiting for another crash now.

Any performance improvement?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yep that BSOD is from the Avast driver aswSnx.sys.

And the Avira driver is still there loaded in the stack 



```
Debug session time: Tue Dec  2 11:46:28.984 2014 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\Mini120214-01.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (4 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: 2600.xpsp_sp3_qfe.130704-0421
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:15.921
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for aswSnx.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for aswSnx.sys
Probably caused by : aswSnx.sys ( aswSnx+5f4ab )
BugCheck C4, {3c, 80000050, 0, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000C4]DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)[/url]
Bugcheck code 000000c4
DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000003c, ObReferenceObjectByHandle is being called with a bad handle.
Arg2: 80000050, Handle value specified by the caller.
Arg3: 00000000, Object type specified by the caller.
Arg4: 00000000
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_3c
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xc4_3c_aswSnx+5f4ab
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``




		***   3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST   *** 
		***   3rd PARTY DRIVER LIST   *** 




CLBStor.SYS                   Thu Oct 25 22:38:49 2007 (47215339)
KMWDFILTER.sys                Thu Oct  9 11:42:43 2008 (48EE2673)
PxHelp20.sys                  Tue Oct 20 13:57:50 2009 (4ADDFA1E)
RapportCerberus32_59849.sys   Sat Sep 21 17:41:26 2013 (523E1286)
RapportEI.sys                 Thu Mar 20 10:40:59 2014 (532AFDFB)
RapportPG.sys                 Thu Mar 20 10:40:55 2014 (532AFDF7)
RtkHDAud.sys                  Mon Jun  2 06:10:07 2008 (4843C6FF)
aswMonFlt.sys                 Thu Nov  6 07:52:59 2014 (545B6F2B)
aswSnx.sys                    Fri Nov 21 06:16:29 2014 (546F1F0D)
avkmgr.sys                    Thu Sep 15 09:36:13 2011 (4E71FF4D)
igxpdv32.DLL                  Fri Feb 15 16:12:13 2008 (47B6002D)
igxpdx32.DLL                  Fri Feb 15 16:12:09 2008 (47B60029)
igxpgd32.dll                  Fri Feb 15 16:12:04 2008 (47B60024)
igxpmp32.sys                  Fri Feb 15 16:12:05 2008 (47B60025)
igxprd32.dll                  Fri Feb 15 16:12:04 2008 (47B60024)
intelppm.sys                  Sun Apr 13 14:31:31 2008 (48025183)






[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=CLBStor.SYS]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]CLBStor.SYS[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=KMWDFILTER.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]KMWDFILTER.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=PxHelp20.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]PxHelp20.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[color=#777777][color=#4b0082]RapportCerberus32_59849.sys[/color] - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.[/color]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=RapportEI.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]RapportEI.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=RapportPG.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]RapportPG.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=RtkHDAud.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]RtkHDAud.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=aswMonFlt.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]aswMonFlt.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=aswSnx.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]aswSnx.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=avkmgr.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]avkmgr.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=igxpdv32.DLL]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]igxpdv32.DLL[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[color=#777777][color=#4b0082]igxpdx32.DLL[/color] - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.[/color]
[color=#777777][color=#4b0082]igxpgd32.dll[/color] - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.[/color]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=igxpmp32.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]igxpmp32.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]
[color=#777777][color=#4b0082]igxprd32.dll[/color] - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.[/color]
[url=http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=intelppm.sys]http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=[B][COLOR=BLUE]intelppm.sys[/COLOR][/B][/url]


   --- E O J ---   2014 Dec 02 15:17:26 PM    _98-dbug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   2014 Dec 02 15:17:26 PM    _98-dbug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   2014 Dec 02 15:17:26 PM    _98-dbug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
```


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Deejay100six said:


> Just a case of waiting for another crash now.
> 
> Any performance improvement?


Shall I run in normal mode as of now ? 

await a further bsod and repeat the dumpfile ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes.,,,,,,,,


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Wrench97 said:


> Yep that BSOD is from the Avast driver aswSnx.sys.
> 
> And the Avira driver is still there loaded in the stack
> 
> ...



SHALL I remove Avast ? (Im so confused)


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

tf7 said:


> SHALL I remove Avast ? (Im so confused)


Calm down, everything is fine. :smile:

We already removed Avast by running it in safe mode as instructed.

Please _carefully_ follow the instructions here again please. Instructions for manual uninstallation


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Cannot log on? 

NTLDR is missing
Press ctrl alt dlt to restart, only it won't restart?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Tab F8 while booting, if you get in when the _Windows Advanced Options_ menu appears, use the ARROW keys to select _Last Known Good Configuration_.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Repeated attempts have failed ? 

Any further advice?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have a Windows XP install disc?

If you do boot to the disk and run the recovery console follow the instructions here > Windows error message "Bootmgr is missing Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart"

How to install the recovery console from the installation disc > http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307654

If you have a recovery partition instead of a disk Option 4 in the link above may work.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

I only have Windows office XP Professional disc ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That would be a Disk to install Office for XP.

Did you look to see if there is a recovery partition on the hard drive?


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

I dont have the start up disc? Am i missing something in relation to option 4, it won't boot up at all, all i get is the NTLDR message?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you had a recovery partition the boot menu(Usually tapping F11 while booting) will list it.

If not try using this Recovery Console ISO you'll need to download it and burn it to a cd using a free program like Imgburn boot to it and then follow the steps above.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

F11 does not respond, obviously i am therefore unable to use the Recovery Console ISO for obvious reasons?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you burn it a disk and set the bios to boot to the cd/dvd drive you'll be able to use it.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have now burnt ISO disc via IMGBurn, what next ?

I can enter the bios set up I have 10 options 

1 system information

2 Advanced BIOS Features

3 Fox Central Control Unit 

4 Advance dChipset Features

5 Intergrated Peripherals 

6 Power Management Setup 

7 PC Health Status

8 BIOS Security Features

9 Load Optimal Defaults

10 Save & Exit / Exit without saving 

all have sub sections attached ? 

Many thanks ...H E L P


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

I chose option 2and dabbled with the options, one being boot from disc? something is happening ?


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

And then nothing, I will reboot ?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

After you selected to boot from cd, did you remember to press F10 to save the setting?


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Rebooted twice, I get thee following instruction

1 Press any key to boot from CD ?

2 Setup is inspecting (CD Runs) then N O T H I N G 

Please advise?


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

tf7 said:


> F11 does not respond, obviously i am therefore unable to use the Recovery Console ISO for obvious reasons?





Deejay100six said:


> After you selected to boot from cd, did you remember to press F10 to save the setting?


 
yes I did ?


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

BIOS Settings

Quiet boot = enabled

Quick boot = enabled

Bootup Num-Lock = on

Boot device priority ? 
1st boot device = cd/dvd
2nd boot device = SATA 4m MAXTOR
3rd boot device = USB Seagate 
Try other boot devices = (yes)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you get "Press any key to boot from CD" then the bios setting to boot from the CD is correct, if nothing happens after then either the CD drive is defective or their was a problem with burning the disk or the d/l was corrupt.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Can I have a link posted for the iso? 

Many thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The only one I have is the same as I already gave you> http://www.webtree.ca/windowsxp/tools/bootdiscs/xp_rec_con.zip


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Downloaded ISO 

What option do I use on IMGBurn ? Please advise


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Write Image File To Disc


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

How to write an image file to a disc using ImgBurn - Guides - ImgBurn Support Forum


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

To be honest it,s exactly what I did yesterday?

The result is attached , I just insert the disc and hey ho, away we go ?


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

CD installed and still nothing, zero, na da ? BIOS set torun from CD.

Please advise


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Got something and then BSOD 

0x0000007E 

pci.sys Address F748EO8F base at F7487000, DateStamp 3b7d855c 

Please advise


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a couple of ideas here How to troubleshoot a "Stop error code 0x0000007E (SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED)" error in Windows XP


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think you need to find a XP install disk.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Source to purchase install disc?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Find a friend with one XP disks are not for sale any longer.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Im hoping to have an install disc Monday 15/12/14, then i reinstall to a previous setting?


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Update, I have install disc ...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Follow the instructions here> How to Perform a Windows XP Repair Install to do a repair install.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm in a state of confusion? 

Following the instructions don't appear to be working? I have got as far as enteri the key code and then it appears to freeze, its not the quickest process is it?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It can take quite a bit of time to complete.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

It is still running? Should internet be connected? Yes/No ... ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No it's hung, an hour maybe but anything over that would mean it not installing.

Do you have any idea what brand and model hard drive you have?


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

its been on nearly 24 hours? 

HD = Maxtor STM3160813AS ? 

Switched off now, H E LP


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Wrench asked a question, please try to reply.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Reply completed. 

Many thanks


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Re-booted 

Signed in (Making Progress)

*Windows Product Activation *
The copy of Windows must be activated with Microsoft before you can log on,
Do you want to activate Windows now? 

What shall I do (Its A borrowed disc) (I am not online) ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It's a repair install so your key should work.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

so I go online and activate? 

Just follow instructions/prompts ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Should work ok.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok, Im letting it run, occasional egg timer springs up ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'm thinking you should check the hard drive to make sure it's Ok.

Maxtor was bought out by Seagate several years ago use Seatools for Dos to test the hard drive> SeaTools for DOS | Seagate

How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Seagate iso info


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Normally Seatools for Dos brings up a window with a menu and the choice is No2 for a text based check, forgot the actual blurb it uses, but pres "2" then "y" for yes at the next window. Another window opens up showing your installed drives and above that a menu to select what you want to do, Quick test, long test, etc 

you are showing the graphical mode which tries to identify problems with your windows installation which I believe is founnd by selecting "1" at the initial menu ..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The long test is what you want to run.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Long test is now running...:banghead:


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Results


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That gives the hard drive a pass, did Windows ever finish installing?


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

No unfortunately?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Something has to be failing here lets move on to testing the ram.

Any error you see on screen during the test means a memory problem.

D/L Memtest+ Here are some helpful instructions > How to perform a MemTest86+ Test | Tech Support Forum


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have done memtest previously?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

With no errors?

Then the only things left are a failing CD drive or failing motherboard.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

No errors on Memtest, I assume cd drive works as it has booted up Memtest, and various iso discs that I have installed. 

Many thanks, I have not thrown in the towel just yet


----------



## okjung (Dec 18, 2014)

I think you have to unplug the battery-cmos bios - 10 seconds and plug it back,
setting time before the error, virus scan and clean the registry, then reboot or reinstall

if you can not reinstall or no response to the possibility of bad sectors should replace the hard drive

Eliminate all other factors, and the one which remains must be the truth.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Under no circumstance use a reg cleaner it will not help your situation and may have the opposite effect. A virus scan will not help with this issue either please stick with the instructions and advice Wrench is providing you.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

joeten said:


> Under no circumstance use a reg cleaner it will not help your situation and may have the opposite effect. A virus scan will not help with this issue either please stick with the instructions and advice Wrench is providing you.


I will await further Instructions from Wrench. 

Many Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are the full specs of the PC, Brand and model if pre-built or brand and models of the motherboard, cpu, ram, video card and PSU?


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

How do I find that information for you?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi was your computer custom built for you or did you buy it from the high st store if the second what is the make and model number, there should be a label on it telling you.
If it was custom built open the side panel and look at the motherboard there is usually a screen printed board model number on it. You can also see the ram and graphics card as well as the power supply all carry labels with some info.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

joeten said:


> Hi was your computer custom built for you or did you buy it from the high st store if the second what is the make and model number, there should be a label on it telling you.
> If it was custom built open the side panel and look at the motherboard there is usually a screen printed board model number on it. You can also see the ram and graphics card as well as the power supply all carry labels with some info.


Novatech UK - PC1384 7245129-002
I remember making some notes previously ?

Windows XP SP3
Intel Atom CPU 330 @1.60ghz
2 GB ram
Intel 829458 Express chipset family


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's probably a Intel 82945G chipset.

Check in the bios for any Sata controller options, if there are any make sure it's set to IDE(legacy) mode and not AHCI or Raid mode.

Also look at the motherboard and see if there is a brand name and model number stenciled on it.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

How do I get to bios? When I sitch on it grnerally goes directly to the windows logo start up screen.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Usually the Delete, F1 or F2 keys but it varies by motherboard manufacturer.

As soon as you turn the PC on you should see a text string on screen telling you to press _ _ start tapping that key as soon as you see it.


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Definetly ide mode setting, still non the wiser on Motherboard spec ?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the Windows disk you have at least SP2?


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Its marked as Windows XP SP3 Professional


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you formatting the hard drive at the beginning of the installation?


----------



## tf7 (Oct 31, 2011)

Formatting?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes one of the first screens asks you to choose the location to install Windows and gives you the option to format and/or partition the drive.

Should look like this









Just to be sure this is going to work out is the key code you have for XP pro?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Just to clarify, are we still giving instructions for a repair install or a clean install/reinstall? I maybe wrong as its a while since I've done it but, surely a repair install doesn't involve formatting?

This is the screen offering the option to format. You should press *Enter*










Here is a good guide for the repair install.

How-to repair Windows XP - Windows XP™, 2000, 2003, NT

Or for the clean install..... Windows XP Professional reinstall from CD

Anything at all you don't understand, don't guess, ask! :smile:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Complete install at this point.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

@ tf7, the second link then.


----------

